# Big Turbo Software



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Any one knows who has a tune for gt3076r?? Does anyone know if revo is willing to tune for a 3076r??


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> Any one knows who has a tune for gt3076r?? Does anyone know if revo is willing to tune for a 3076r??


Unitronic would be your best option, Revo does not have a tune for the GT3076R.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Unitronics


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

dam i spent money on revo software and now i have to spend more on going to unitronics wow thats great


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

JOHNNYC was running a billet 3076R with REVO software. I'm pretty sure as long as it's a .63 AR, RS4 injectors, and a 10lb WG (unless you run EBC or MBC) you'll be fine.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

but i thought that revo didnt make a file for that turbo??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

It was a custom file. To the best of my knowledge they haven't come out with anything to the public yet.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

dam man thats sucks. there are so many turbo kits and dont know which one to pick.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

$GTI07$ said:


> dam i spent money on revo software and now i have to spend more on going to unitronics wow thats great


From someone who ran revo stage 3... waste of time... Unitronic all the way for this... I know it sucks to have to throw away x amount of money but you will be much happier if you go with unitronic... 

If you look at every car that has upgraded their turbo and was running revo most have switched to unitronic and for the 3076 unitronic is your only option... 

BSH kit - unitronic
Eurojet Kit - unitronic

kind of detecting a trend here?!


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

yea but i thought that eurojet was only a 3071r??


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It was a custom file. To the best of my knowledge they haven't come out with anything to the public yet.


False. 

I have had many conversations with johnnyc on golfmkv and plenty of emails with Chris. Both reassuring me that Johnny ran the beta software. I has the same software that veryone else had. I was recently updated to the newest stage4 beta software. The car hauls ass. I dyno'd 360whp on relatively low boost using the n75. Since then I have cranked the boost to 22psi. Haven't dyno'd it since.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

yvrnycracer said:


> From someone who ran revo stage 3... waste of time... Unitronic all the way for this... I know it sucks to have to throw away x amount of money but you will be much happier if you go with unitronic...
> 
> If you look at every car that has upgraded their turbo and was running revo most have switched to unitronic and for the 3076 unitronic is your only option...
> 
> ...


I'm likely going with a K04 in near future, why did you feel the Revo K04 tune was a "waste of time"? Any particular problems with it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

$GTI07$ said:


> yea but i thought that eurojet was only a 3071r??


No. We can cram a 3076 in there too.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

You could also look into Vast Performance Im currently working with them on tuning my Gt3076 for my A4..... I know he has been running their software on thei B7 A4 fsi motor for a few years now.....




vizi


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

so you guys can sell it with a 3076 and im guessing it will have is own tune right??


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> False.
> 
> I have had many conversations with johnnyc on golfmkv and plenty of emails with Chris. Both reassuring me that Johnny ran the beta software. I has the same software that veryone else had. I was recently updated to the newest stage4 beta software. The car hauls ass. I dyno'd 360whp on relatively low boost using the n75. Since then I have cranked the boost to 22psi. Haven't dyno'd it since.


What turbo are you running on with that low boost setting?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

3071R

when i do my rods the turbo is going to FP for a rebuild and the entire turbo kit is going for jethot coating.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

yvrnycracer said:


> From someone who ran revo stage 3... waste of time... Unitronic all the way for this... I know it sucks to have to throw away x amount of money but you will be much happier if you go with unitronic...
> 
> If you look at every car that has upgraded their turbo and was running revo most have switched to unitronic and for the 3076 unitronic is your only option...
> 
> ...


all you need is to run a MBC or EBC and youll make your desired power and possibly more than the UNI guys because we can dial in timing with using race fuel/WM.

so we can run 24PSI and timing maxed out and make the same power than some uni guy is running more boost.

anyone running UNI and a3076 has the 3071R software.

the only different file they offer is the mafless.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> 3071R
> 
> when i do my rods the turbo is going to FP for a rebuild and the entire turbo kit is going for jethot coating.


How much boost you running, i've been curious to jump on a 3071R?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

15 daily. 22 for spirited driving.

got about 3k to go till i rebuild the motor.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

so with a 3071 and ebc or mbc and revo big to software will it get you near 400whp on 93 octane???


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Can't say that I'm at 400whp. However, it's a good estimate. 

I am running a dual stage MBC. It has a high and low toggle switch. I ran an EBC a while ago but the electric solenoid went bad. I replaced it and sold the unit. 

At 22psi my AFR are at 11.7. I still have a tad bit of head room. Don't want to push it till the bottom end is rebuilt. I am contemplating running FFE intake mani once I get the billet 76R and build the engine.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> all you need is to run a MBC or EBC and youll make your desired power and possibly more than the UNI guys because we can dial in timing with using race fuel/WM.
> 
> so we can run 24PSI and timing maxed out and make the same power than some uni guy is running more boost.
> 
> ...


i don't see any of your revo stage 3 guys making numbers, uni making 500 alot nowadays.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

LEWXCORE said:


> i don't see any of your revo stage 3 guys making numbers, uni making 500 alot nowadays.


:thumbup::thumbup:

I don't see death threats being made towards Uni either :laugh:


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

crew219 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I don't see death threats being made towards Uni either :laugh:


lol well they're slackers too.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> i don't see any of your revo stage 3 guys making numbers, uni making 500 alot nowadays.


in due time. 

revo has the highest HP ko3 and 4s. 

they were one of the first 500whp FSIs with standard off the shelf GT series turbo.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> in due time.
> 
> revo has the highest HP ko3 and 4s.
> 
> they were one of the first 500whp FSIs with standard off the shelf GT series turbo.


not saying revo didn't make jeff a good tune and the beta didn't work well but i was only offered a "stock motor safe" tune from revo after i had already paid most of the bill with my revo flash.. then I did what I had to do to make power.. paid the big bucks for a uni tune.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> not saying revo didn't make jeff a good tune and the beta didn't work well but i was only offered a "stock motor safe" tune from revo after i had already paid most of the bill with my revo flash.. then I did what I had to do to make power.. paid the big bucks for a uni tune.



exactly the same... was lured in by the 500+whp tune given to Jeff... and then ended up with a file that was good for just over 300whp... but I am not willing to get into a pissing match with the revo rep on here so that's about as far as I will go... if you have questions you can PM me... 

I will say this... my engine is in a different car now with a uni file... and suffice it to say... its faster...


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

did everyone forget about eurodyne? I think eurodyne deserves some props here as well. that's just my 2 cents  opcorn: good stuff though guys I enjoy reading it all the REAL reviews of the BT software.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

eurodyne is good, i would go with eurodyne for sure.e


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm pretty sure he does not have a tune for the FSI platform yet..... I may be wrong though..


vizi


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

viziers said:


> I'm pretty sure he does not have a tune for the FSI platform yet..... I may be wrong though..
> 
> 
> vizi


Eurodyne ca AKA Chris Tapp has had 3076 FSI tune for while now .Chris person car in link below 

Contact Arnold @ PAG PARTS for people in the states , Arnold is running BT Software with his own BT hardware on his DD. Bob.G


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c--ICMgKxnQ


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Eurodyne ca AKA Chris Tapp has had 3076 FSI tune for while now .Chris person car in link below
> 
> Contact Arnold @ PAG PARTS for people in the states , Arnold is running BT Software with his own BT hardware on his DD. Bob.G
> 
> ...


Thats interesting... I was trying months ago (Back in June of 09 to March of 2010) To get him to work with me on tuning my 3076 but he was too busy to want to help and said it was going to be a while before he could work on a tune for an FSI car and instead a month later is tuning a FSI car for a shop.....Real nice huh! Not to mention that he did say he would help me with a beta tune to get me going until he could "work on a tune'......So that left a real nice tase in my mouth.....


P.S. This was at the time that Arnold was putting the parts together for his BT build, but I was ahead of Arnold in terms of having my build completed first..... Chirs knew I was going to have my build done first and still said he would help out with the tuning..... But oh well, I feel he lost out on a good opportunity!

vizi


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

i talk to arnold and he quoted me for everything $6095.00 which is not bad and it does not include a upgrade of the fuel pump. Now my questions is, what is the difference between pagparts turbo kit and eurojets turbo kit other than the price and the software??


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

Not trying to start a war against the two company. I just want to know any of you guys input and which one will you think is better for 400whp on 93octane as a daily driver??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

viziers said:


> Thats interesting... I was trying months ago (Back in June of 09 to March of 2010) To get him to work with me on tuning my 3076 but he was too busy to want to help and said it was going to be a while before he could work on a tune for an FSI car and instead a month later is tuning a FSI car for a shop.....Real nice huh! Not to mention that he did say he would help me with a beta tune to get me going until he could "work on a tune'......So that left a real nice tase in my mouth.....
> 
> 
> P.S. This was at the time that Arnold was putting the parts together for his BT build, but I was ahead of Arnold in terms of having my build completed first..... Chirs knew I was going to have my build done first and still said he would help out with the tuning..... But oh well, I feel he lost out on a good opportunity!
> ...


Yeah they are trying to get the ME-7 for 1.8T done first they will have time to spend on the FSI m-9, they are smaller shops and slower and do things in house , not about JUST making money they wont put out products unless its tested and quality stuff.  Bob.G

p.s. better for them not to start with you and later not be able to finish up or leave you with a lame result .


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> i talk to him and he quoted me for everything $6095.00 which is not bad and it does not include a upgrade of the fuel pump. Now my questions is, what is the difference between pagparts turbo kit and eurojets turbo kit other than the price and the software??




Pags price includes an intercooler and all connections are V-band. other then that the only other real difference is that EJ is internally wastegated and Pag is external.


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Yeah they are trying to get the ME-7 for 1.8T done first they will have time to spend on the FSI m-9, they are smaller shops and slower and do things in house , not about JUST making money they wont put out products unless its tested and quality stuff.  Bob.G
> 
> p.s. better for them not to start with you and later not be able to finish up or leave you with a lame result .



That is true...Just wish he would of said no when I first asked insted of leading me on for almost a year....

P.S. I don't hate the guy, I'm just very disappointed in him thought he was a more stand up guy than that....Its just my opinion though and shouldn't matter to anyone....lol

vizi


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

which one is better externa wastegate or internall?? you cabuy intercooler for like 700 or even cheaper and stilhave money left?? Thanks for the reponse. whats the difference between v-band and not v-band??


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> which one is better externa wastegate or internall?? you cabuy intercooler for like 700 or even cheaper and stilhave money left?? Thanks for the reponse.


You dont have to buy Pags kit with the fmic and they will deduct money off the price.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

i didnt know that thanks for your help. what is the pros on v-band??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

$GTI07$ said:


> Not trying to start a war against the two company. I just want to know any of you guys input and which one will you think is better for 400whp on 93octane as a daily driver??


400WHP on 93 pump is prob on or over the edge of Rs4 injectors and taxing out the availble upgraded Factory controlled FSI fuel system @ very very safe AF ratio which you will want for a DD that will last 100K + miles IMO  Bob.G


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

so what kit do you think suit me for well for 400whp on 93octane as a daily driver??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

$GTI07$ said:


> so what kit do you think suit me for well for 400whp on 93octane as a daily driver??


What ever one is willing to work with you closely to get your goal of 400WHP on 93 pump, thats big right there . 

They BOTH look like nice kits , the software is whats going to set them apart IMO


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> not saying revo didn't make jeff a good tune and the beta didn't work well but i was only offered a "stock motor safe" tune from revo after i had already paid most of the bill with my revo flash.. then I did what I had to do to make power.. paid the big bucks for a uni tune.


And UNI calls for the use of the n75 valve on stock rods too. Which is basicLly the same tune Revo has except it's for 91 octane. 

Someone running Revo can do the same crP you uni guys are doing. Slap on an MBC or EBC crank it to X amount of boost and voilà. Same crap. Revo will always supercede since it has user end tunability for fuel types.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> And UNI calls for the use of the n75 valve on stock rods too. Which is basicLly the same tune Revo has except it's for 91 octane.
> 
> Someone running Revo can do the same crP you uni guys are doing. Slap on an MBC or EBC crank it to X amount of boost and voilà. Same crap. Revo will always supercede since it has user end tunability for fuel types.


yea d00d try 30psi on that revo tune and see if you're still under 12.0


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> yea d00d try 30psi on that revo tune and see if you're still under 12.0


once i rebuild the motor and have the billet 30R i sure will.

i will personally keep you posted.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> once i rebuild the motor and have the billet 30R i sure will.
> 
> i will personally keep you posted.


Dude aren't you the same guy that went around ranting about how s3 injectors flow more than rs4's?? forgive me if i'm mistaken. As far as I could see last summer when i built my car, revo advocates and [email protected] informed me that their gt3071 file was not intended to be safe past ~350hp. I believe it was preset to 18psi or so on the n75 and fuel trims were limited. If you're telling me a couple tweeks on the SPS to run as rich as possible and maybe some timing advance for meth can get you up to or past 500 safely then I personally have been very misled by revo and our forum... i might even buy the revo file for chets and gigs if that's a case because getting customer service from uni right now is like watching a bunch of deets trying to fk a doorknob.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> bunch of deets trying to fk a doorknob.


 :laugh:

S3 Injectors flow 1200 plus

RS4 injectors flow sub 1100. I believe 9-11CCs more than the stock injectors. The spray pattern is reLly the only difference.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm dying to know when companies will design more options for injectors other than S3's and RS4's. I know APR has like some custom injector just for their Stage III kit, am i correct?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

I believe they're modified S3 injectors. 

The MS3 guys are porting they're injectors and getting great results.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> I believe they're modified S3 injectors.
> 
> The MS3 guys are porting they're injectors and getting great results.


Hmmm.. sounds interesting..


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

A3Performance said:


> Hmmm.. sounds interesting..


I've gathered that anyone who tried machining out the holes in the fsi injectors has not been 100% pleased with the results.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

LEWXCORE said:


> I've gathered that anyone who tried machining out the holes in the fsi injectors has not been 100% pleased with the results.


I did the same with an oem set of injectors. 

I was unhappy because I was unable to get a tune for them. They ran super rich and smoked like a diesel. Lol. 

If I can find an affordable standalone I may test them out.

Many diesel tuners have the resources to port the DI.


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

I want to know why are people not buying the atp turbo kit system and going for other systems?? just need some input on why are people waiting for other companys to make a kit and is way more exoensive than atp? thanks in advance guys.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

$GTI07$ said:


> I want to know why are people not buying the atp turbo kit system and going for other systems?? just need some input on why are people waiting for other companys to make a kit and is way more exoensive than atp? thanks in advance guys.



Back in the day when there were really no other options for turbo kits (APR and ATP) people who wanted to piece things together went ATP... now there are other options that seemingly are much better... 

If I did it again I would have probably gone with APR for the easiest option OR I would look at the Eurojet or BSH kits. I was looking at my manifold a week or two ago when my engine was out of the car and the ATP manifold looks primitive and crude. And just because you see a price for the ATP setup at 3500 dollars or whatever it is you don't get a lot for that price... If you are looking for 400whp you should budget at least 10 grand... just my opinion...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for your input.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

$GTI07$ said:


> I want to know why are people not buying the atp turbo kit system and going for other systems?? just need some input on why are people waiting for other companys to make a kit and is way more exoensive than atp? thanks in advance guys.


I am currently doing a piece build and I am sitting right at around 15,000 into it. AND I'M STILL NOT DONE... For now just to get the car going I am running the ATP log t-3 manifold & ATP down pipe w/ an HTA3582 turbo. I am waiting for Joel to finish the divided gangsterness. it's an ever evolving thing the 2.0t FSI.... I love vw. But the FSI is a pain in the @$$:banghead: 

If you are gonna go for just 400whp go w/ the eurojet kit. Joel n the whole crew @ Eurojet are amazing w/ customer service. (if only they would finish my divided manifold and down pipe lol.)


----------

